# I want to nitpick



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

As some of you know, I have a brand new 05 Sentra SE. Now, its time that I want to nitpick on the little things.

#1: I do NOT like the shift boot. Its very floppy and could be shortened at the top a little bit. I would give an example but I dont have a digital camera. 

#2: The blinker lights are a bit small. I mean, they are only like 1 1/2 inch light. 

#3: The fog lights should be made where you can choose to have them on or not, I mean with the headlights completely off. 

#4: I dont like the location of the subwoofer. I would like it to be off to the side or something. There again...very minor detail...i dont really care.

#5: I do not have a lock on my glove box. 

#6: I hit my arm against the console when I change gears, but my arm is just too long I guess. Not Nissans fault. 

#7: It would be nice to have leather offered in SE Sentras. I really dont care...it would be nice though.

#8: The speedo is about 5 mph off. 

#9: A place to put your cell phone that would be of easy reach would be nice.

#10: My last nitpick is...the range on the keyless entry is very poor. I would be more than 100 feet away and I cant open my trunk or make it "panic." I really dont care...its just a nitpick.

If anybody has any nitpicks about there Sentra. Please tell me. Im not saying I dont like the car. I love it...its just some of us have our nitpicks.


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

amen dude....nissan needs to get with the program and upgrade stuff on there lower "status" cars


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

rselah25 said:


> amen dude....nissan needs to get with the program and upgrade stuff on there lower "status" cars



why? It'd simply make the car cost more. As it is, the damn thing doesn't hold resale well enough to even waste the money on things like leather seats.


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

chimmike said:


> why? It'd simply make the car cost more. As it is, the damn thing doesn't hold resale well enough to even waste the money on things like leather seats.


Definitly true. If they did all that, the car wouldnt cost so cheap.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Well...its an Special Edition. It would be different for baseline models. I dont like leather that much, but it would be nice to offer it in the Special Edition. Or at least a really nice fabric.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Biscuit said:


> Im not saying I dont like the car. I love it...its just some of us have our nitpicks.


You say you love your car, yet here you are, flaunting a top 10 no less.


----------



## dominiksi (Mar 30, 2005)

Nissan realy makes crapy interior, paint is thin as well, when I bought my Spec V I had to take it the next day to the dealer because paint was pealing off of the spoiler, next time I'm gonna buy a car I going through it with a magnifying glass. My Spec V is my second Nissan, previously I owned 200SX base model, I bought it brand new and I think it was made better than the Spec V. Only good thing about the car is the engine (except for the transmission) I do like the torque.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah the paint on the b15s definitely does SUCK.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Biscuit said:


> As some of you know, I have a brand new 05 Sentra SE. Now, its time that I want to nitpick on the little things.
> 
> #1: I do NOT like the shift boot. Its very floppy and could be shortened at the top a little bit. I would give an example but I dont have a digital camera.
> 
> ...



NOs 1,4,7,9,10 (and probably 8 can be fixed) are things you change and/or easily modify.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Yea I am going to try and fix all my nitpicks. My 89 Sentra had a bad paint problem. It started to come off after about 5 years. But it did have a very strong interior. Only heavy wear there is, is on the driver seat where there is a big wore out spot on there (the foam is showing). It lasted 250k miles so I guess thats pretty good.


----------



## NoTTaSIN (Nov 24, 2004)

dang, 250k that is good, you must have taken care of it, doin the oilies, and stuff. 
i think the new 05 grills look whack, they should have left it alone. 
big break kit is nice, but you gotta get the spec v with the seats man, i bought my 02 spec v from an old lady with 15k back in jan 03 for $16k. it just didnt come with the sun roof which would have been really nice.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

An SE?!?!? Don't you mean an SE-R? Or did I miss something and is Nissan making the SE again?!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

he means SE-R, and ist sport edition, not special edition... hell its just SE, not any real edition..per se... but SE used to be Sport edition... and FYI my cell phone used to fit really snug in the little indent in the driver door that you use to close the door with on the inside handle... if you get what im saying...


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

NickZac said:


> An SE?!?!? Don't you mean an SE-R? Or did I miss something and is Nissan making the SE again?!


Yup. Everything on it is SE-R except the headlights, some of the guage cluster, and the motor. Its way nicer than the other base model sentras AND COSTS ABOUT THE SAME!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Biscuit said:


> Yup. Everything on it is SE-R except the headlights, some of the guage cluster, and the motor. Its way nicer than the other base model sentras AND COSTS ABOUT THE SAME!


wait what? nissan dosent make an SE model of the sentra in America... or are you located somewhere else?


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Do I need to get a camera and take a pic of the Special Edition emblem for ya? I am living in South Carolina and I have a bonifeid 2005 Nissan Sentra Special Edition. Why dont you check out the Nissan website and see for yourself? I dont have an SE-R because I cant afford it nor the insurance. 

www.nissanusa.com


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

1.8, 1.82 se-r se-r Spec V... am i missing something?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's a 1.8s SE, it's nothing fancy...just a stupid badge. I think the SE guy needs to get the efff over it, it's just a freakin sentra. Oh, and that rockford package sucks. It's not even rockford fosgate either, lmao.

Biscuit.

it's a 1.8s SE. it's not a Sentra SE. You need to get that part straight.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

chimmike said:


> it's a 1.8s SE, it's nothing fancy...just a stupid badge. I think the SE guy needs to get the efff over it, it's just a freakin sentra. Oh, and that rockford package sucks. It's not even rockford fosgate either, lmao.
> 
> Biscuit.
> 
> it's a 1.8s SE. it's not a Sentra SE. You need to get that part straight.


okay, making sense now, just an option package... mike, is the system the same as the SE-R's RF 300watt system? how is it different? im confused


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the RF system is the same if it's in the 1.8s SE. I wouldn't really call it an RF system as much as a Clarion system, lol


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

chimmike said:


> the RF system is the same if it's in the 1.8s SE. I wouldn't really call it an RF system as much as a Clarion system, lol


ah i see... when i first got my spec i boyught a RF headunit off ebay to "upgrade" relized its just the stock clarion with a decal in the upper corner...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yep, and you're actually better off goin wih the cheaper audio package if you ever plan on upgrading too, otherwise it's almost required that you re-wire the entire car. suck.

oh well, live and learn.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Sentra SE, 1.8 SE...same thang. I was just making beleivers out of yall. Thats why I asked if I needed to take a picture. And for everybodies information, its not just a badge.

It has everything that the SE-R has except for the motor, headlights, and some of the guage cluster. Not just a badge my friends. It has the SE-R seats. Now I am referring to the SE-R plain jane, not the Spec-V. 

For the sound system, I could have told everybody on this forum that most of the sound system is Clarion. I noticed that when I was inspecting the sound system (because I was bored). Everybody here has to admit that the system has pretty damn good bass being STOCK. I put in candy shop and I get deaf after about half of the song. I know it could be better if it had a 10. What gets me is why they say its a RF system. The whole damn thing is Clarion. Maybe the sub is RF, it sure as hell looks like one. Also, when buying the SE, you are STUCK with the RF system, aint no way in buying it without it. I wasnt going to lose the SE package just because I wanted to get an upgraded radio. Like I said, the SE is pretty fuckin nice compared to the base sentras. Of course you can rip all that shit out. I dont want to upgrade it until it bites the dust, which probably will be in about 5 years because I like to listen to loud, bassy music. 

If I am correct, I believe that the 04's with the RF package had a free air woofer in the back. Not very sure, I was looking in the back of an 04 and I seen 2 small speakers and one big right next to the left one. Looked kinda shitty if you asked me. I might be mistaken, dont really know.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh, I'm a believer now. 

same thing as a se-r, but anything that counts.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

If I didnt post this before, I recall that previous SE-Rs with the audio package had free air woofers, resulting in sucky bass. I do believe I seen that at a dealer ship. Not very sure though. But my audio package has a SEALED box resulting in pretty decent bass. Im not going to say the best but decent. Everybody should know that stock free air woofers are shitty. I think maybe some of you people need to go listen to the NEW and improved audio package and see what I'm talking about. The woofer shakes the car, but not the ground. My guess is some of you people must like really hard ground pounding bass, and I salute you lol. But everybody must admit that it has really fuckin nice bass for a stock system.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the RF package and the non-RF premium package are both sealed.


this thread is closed, it's beyond it's useful life.

*expired*


----------

